# Old Manor House near Grantham, Lincs, February 2020



## HughieD (Feb 12, 2020)

*1. The History*
The original house Manor was a stone mansion built on a wooded hill. This was then nearly all rebuilt circa 1819. A spring near to the house was said to possess medicinal and healing powers. In 1842, a local monied family, the Welby’s, took over and between 1879 and 1884 Sir William Welby-Gregory rebuilt the house based on the designs of architect Sir Arthur Blomfield in a Tudor style.

Engraving of the original house:


Hall engraving_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The house, like so many around this time, was ravaged by fire in 1906. Dozens of wagons, traps and other horse-drawn vehicles were chartered in the nearby market town as spectators rushed to watch the blaze. Firemen climbed ladders and stripped away roof tiles for their hose jets and drew water from fishponds 300 metres away. Fire brigades from surrounding towns also turned out and as a result much of the manor was saved as the fire was contained to the upper floors. However, the flames and water caused an estimated damage of £30,000 to fabric and furniture (around £3.1 million in today’s money). The fire began in the chapel and was blamed on an overheating flue. It was discovered by a housemaid while the manor’s lord and lady were in church. Friends and villagers acted fast and helped to remove valuable paintings and furniture. 

Aftermath of the fire:


After the fire by HughieDW, on Flickr

Floor plan for the manor:


2020-02-11_10-19-19 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The blaze only strengthened the family's resolve and they rebuild it and restored it to its former glory. However, like so many stately homes of this the area, the upkeep of the manor became too much and in 1938 it was demolished and replaced by the present house, designed by Peter Foster and Marshal Sissons. In 1965 only the filled in cellar of the hall remained. Today, only a small wing of the 17th century house survives. They were the north-west wing of the house. These lower-slung buildings, including a game room, gun room and a boot room, were possibly retained for potential future use that never materialized and now they lay abandoned on the edge of the former manor’s rural estate.

House after the rebuild:


Manor front by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. The Explore*
Visited this place multiple times now, including in the lovely company of Bikin Glynn on one occasion and The Wombat on another. In the past it’s been either a bit rushed or poor light or both. This time the light was good and had more time on my hands. What’s left is quite a small and represents less than a quarter of the manor’s original footprint, but all the same, with its location on the edge of the woods, it’s an enchanting place. 

*3. The Pictures*

The statue that greets you:


img5577 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5578 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Hello again, old friend:


20200209_162222 by HughieDW, on Flickr

View from the rear:


img5596 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_161314 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_155655 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close up of the tower:


img5628 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Toilet – note butler bell on left hand side:


img5582 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not a weathervane exactly:


img5588 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But this one is:


img5589 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5586 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_155101 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Part of the 1880 date stone either side of the carriage entrance:


20200209_155313 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The roof of the game larder:


img5581 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_155108 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This is to stop carriages bashing the wall:


img5591 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The gun room:


20200209_161101 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside the game larder:


20200209_160049 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Drying and Brush room:


20200209_155756 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And inside:


20200209_160236 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_160736 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_160725 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_160542 by HughieDW, on Flickr

An old marble fireplace:


img5610 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And some old stained glass:


20200209_160356 by HughieDW, on Flickr


CONTINUED:

Smashed-up toilet room. This was whole when I first came here:


20200209_160226 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old electric lighting:


20200209_160208 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The corridor:


img5626 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_160955 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The open-air knives room:


img5620 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the back-terrace building. Here’s an archive shot showing its position relative to the main house:


2020-02-11_12-29-46 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And today. In good nick, relatively speaking:


img5629 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5634 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_161752 by HughieDW, on Flickr


20200209_161641 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And finally, the disused tennis courts:


img5639 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 12, 2020)

Great to see this is hanging together still. Its hard to believe the original house was so grand that this replaced, seems a strange thing to do.
Might head back myself sometime!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Feb 16, 2020)

Great set, cracking little place this, love the statue just in the middle of the woods


----------



## HughieD (Feb 18, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> Great to see this is hanging together still. Its hard to believe the original house was so grand that this replaced, seems a strange thing to do.
> Might head back myself sometime!



She's bearing up is the old girl. Just seems like yesterday that we both had a shufty round here...



Wakey Lad said:


> Great set, cracking little place this, love the statue just in the middle of the woods &#55357;&#56397;



It's a bit random innit?


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 11, 2020)

Those columns in the last pictures are eye catching - so many of them and all seem to have stood up to the ravages of time. If you listen very carefully you can still hear the last game of tennis being played on the court. A bit haunting.


----------



## Richardhibbitt (Jul 5, 2022)

We're abouts is it as I'm from Grantham Lincolnshire and would like to get some footage of this place


----------



## Hayman (Jul 5, 2022)

What a history the site has. I love the spiral twirl columns. I can taste them as though they are made of barley sugar. Scrumptious.


----------



## Roderick (Jul 7, 2022)

Superb write up and lovely pics - I really enjoyed it, thanks!


----------

